# Welchen Browser nutzen?



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

Bei Dialerhilfe.de habe ich gerade gelesen, dass der Browser Internet Explorer sehr gut für Browser zugänglich ist.

Welchen Browsen sollte man stattdessen am Besten benutzen?


----------



## sascha (6 April 2004)

Guck Dir mal Mozilla Firefox an. Beste Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## virenscanner (6 April 2004)

Zum Beispiel Mozilla.
http://www.mozilla.org


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

So. Hab jetzt auch den Mozilla Firefox. Gegen was schützt mich denn dieser Browser genau im Gegensatz zum Internet Explorer?


----------



## News (6 April 2004)

Mozilla hat vor allem einfach weniger bekannte Sicherheitslücken, die sich zum Installieren von Viren, Dialern etc. ausnutzen lassen.
Außerdem ist u.a.  ein Pop-Up-Blocker eingebaut.
Und: Active X, einer der großen Sicherheits-Schwachpunkte des IE, fehlt. Was allerdings auch heißt, das bestimmte Seiten nicht richtig dargestellt werden können.
Wer auf Active X deshalb doch nicht verzichten will, kann es als Mozilla-Plug-in nachrüsten.

Weniger Sicherheitslücken (als bei Outlook / Outlook Express) gibt es außerdem bei den Mailprogrammen von Mozilla, sprich: Thunderbird als Ergänzung zu Firefox 
oder die Browser-Mail-Kombination im normalen Mozilla.

MfG


----------



## technofreak (6 April 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Und: Active X, einer der großen Sicherheits-Schwachpunkte des IE, fehlt. Was allerdings auch heißt, das bestimmte Seiten nicht richtig dargestellt werden können.
> Wer auf Active X deshalb doch nicht verzichten will, kann es als Mozilla-Plug-in nachrüsten.



ich empfehle eine  andere Vorgehensweise  , grundsätzlich als Standardbrowser Mozilla oder Firefox
Daß  bei  wenigen Seiten nicht alles dargestellt wird , ist kein Problem.  In der Regel sind das 
in der überwiegenden Mehrzahl bunte Bildchen oder Animationen. Der eigentliche Inhalt läßt sich 
auf jeden Falle erkennen. Wenn die Seite vertrauenswürdig und seriös erscheint, kopiert man die 
URL in die Eingabezeile vom IE rein  schaut und hört sich dann eben damit die meist nervig 
bunten Spielereien und Musikdröhnungen  an.

IE und Mozilla/Firefox schließen sich nicht aus, sondern ergänzen sich. 

Auf keinen Fall Mozilla mit IE Plugins verunstalten, erstens produzieren die in der Mehrzahl  Probleme
und führen das Sicherheitskonzept von Mozilla/Firefox ad absurdum .

tf


----------



## blumenwiese23 (6 April 2004)

*mozilla*

hab mir gestern auch den mozialle geholt. hatte aber  probleme mit meiner firewall (outpost). es konnte die websites nicht gefunden worden. auflösung des host names oder so ähnlich kam dann immer als fehlermeldung.

danke


----------



## Counselor (7 April 2004)

Ich verwende privat hauptsächlich Firefox, und den IE als Reserve. Das ist notwendig, weil der Firefox nicht alles korrekt anzeigt; umgekehrt kann der IE einiges nicht, was der Firefox kann.

Weitere Browser:

Opera, Kyla, Netscape, Crazy Browser, Avant Browser, Konqueror, Lynx

Habe ich aber persönlich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## News (7 April 2004)

Noch ein paar Zusatzinfos für eventuelle Newbies:

Opera= gut, aber in der Vollversion kostenpflichtig - sonst mit Werbeeinblendungen.

Kyla= ??? kenne nur K-Meleon, eine Mozilla-Version speziell für Windows 

Netscape= basiert auf Mozilla, aber angereichert um diverse Plugins und AOL Messenger - einiges davon ist überflüssig bzw. der Sicherheit abträglich. Mozillas Popup-Blocker ist leider "herausoperiert". Im Sommer kommt evtl. nach langer Pause eine neue Version.

Crazy Browser, Avant Browser= Aufsätze für den IE, die u.a. Popup-Blocker hinzufügen. Haben aber ansonsten die Sicherheitslücken des IE.

Konqueror= Linux-Browser und Dateimanager für KDE-Desktop mit recht gutem Ruf (hab ich aber auch nie ausprobiert).

Lynx= purer Textbrowser. Dadurch auch hohe Sicherheit, aber eben prinzipbedingt etwas steinzeitartig.


----------



## Counselor (9 Mai 2004)

Gerade gelesen:

Robert Scoble von Microsoft hat in einem Interview mit Internetnews.com den Firefox Browser als 'großartig' gelobt und der Öffentlichkeit verraten, dass er ihn selbst nutzt. 

http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3350981


----------



## dotshead (9 Mai 2004)

Warum habe ich immer Befürchtungen, wenn ich solche Kommentare von MS-Mitarbeitern lese.

"On XAML [a new markup language for building graphical user interfaces in Longhorn], if you look at the platform, it allows you to do completely new things that are not possible in any platform today. Why aren't we talking about making use of that platform technology in Mozilla?" Scoble told internetnews.com.

"Why don't we talk about new ways of making use of it in the browser? Is the browser that we have today the end of it? Can we not come up with a better way to do things?"
Da hat er sicher nicht unrecht.

"You don't take advantage of WinFS. These things are not threats to you. They are platform-level investments we're making for you to use. If you don't use them, I'm sure some other browser will (Opera?) and I'll switch to that."

Stimmungsmache wie man sie von MS kennt. 

Brendan Eich hat recht mit:

"Mozilla integrates with Windows already, and will continue to do so," Eich told internetnews.com. "However, Mozilla applications and code are mostly cross-platform, and we try to maximize functionality on all operating systems. We especially avoid integrating too much with one operating system when that would lead to non-standard code, protocols, and formats leaking onto the public Internet."

"This problem has already occurred with the non-standard IE DOM [Document Object Model] and Windows-only Active X," Eich told internetnews.com. "It has resulted in a broken Web experience for Mac and Linux users on too many sites, even today."


----------



## Counselor (9 Mai 2004)

Die Erklärungen von Scoble (MS) und Eich (Mozilla) sind natürlich Taktik. Das überschwengliche Lob des Firefox durch Scoble bedeutet aber, dass man den Browser ernst nimmt. Genauso hiess es seitens MS letztens, dass LINUX den Konzern zu mehr Leistung anhalte.

Aber im letzten Satz sagt Eich auch, dass er sich die Nutzung der Longhorn Technologien zukünftig vorstellen kann. Klar ist auch, dass Mozilla keine proprietären MS-Features in den Mozilla einbaut.


----------



## dotshead (9 Mai 2004)

Habe ich natürlich auch gelesen und bewusst nicht wiedergegeben.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Mai 2004)

Firefox für jeden Tag.

IE, nur wenn es nicht anders geht und Windows-Updates.


----------

